# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اعلام نکردن تاریخ ثبت نام علوم پزشکی رشت

## a.z.s

سلام دوستان کیا رشت قبول شدن؟

با کیا هم کلاس شدیم؟

----------


## gign

من
پزشکی نیمسال اول

----------


## bita75

پزشکی رشت ترم اول  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## a.z.s

*قابل توجه پذیرفته شدگان سال تحصیلی 1394 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی گیلان*

مدارک مورد نیاز :
1- اصل گواهینامه مدرک پیش دانشگاهی دایم یا موقت بهمراه چهارسری تصویر آن
2-اصل گواهینامه دیپلم  دایم یا موقت بهمراه چهار سری تصویر آن

3- اصل کارنامه تحصیلی سه سال متوسطه عکس دار و ممهور شده بهمراه 4 سری تصویر آن
4- اصل و تصویر چهار سری تصویر کارت ملی و تمام صفحات شناسنامه
5- عکس سه در چهار 12 قطعه 

توجه : کلیه پذیرفته شدگان باید با در دست داشتن کپی گواهینامه مدرک پیش دانشگاهی به یکی از دفاتر پستی سراسر کشور ، مراجعه و تقاضای تاییدیه ارزش تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی را باید به آدرس : رشت - بلوار امام خمینی - روبروی هتل پردیس - طبقه دوم معاونت آموزشی - مدیریت امور آموزشی - (دبیرخانه) ،  کد پستی : 4188794755 تقاضا نمایند  و رسید آن را تحویل و در روز ثبت نام به مسئول ثبت نام در این دانشگاه تحویل دهند .

روز و تاریخ ثبت نام : روز یکشنبه مورخ 29-6-94 از ساعت 9 صبح الی 14 عصر
کلیه پذیرفته شدگان به دانشکده محل تحصیل خود بشرح ذیل مراجعه نمایند : 

*پذیرفته شدگان رشته پزشکی :* 
 رشت ، کیلومتر 6 جاده تهران ، مجتمع دانشگاهی دانشگاه گیلان ، دانشکده پزشکی*تلفن :* 33690099-33690884-013*پذیرفته شدگان  رشته های دندانپزشکی و داروسازی و ظرفیت مازاد داروسازی  :*

رشت- انتهای جاده لاکان- اتوبان فومن،سراوان- مجتمع دانشگاهی علوم پزشکی گیلان-  دانشکده داروسازی و دندانپزشکی

تلفن*:* 4-33486470-013 
*پذیرفته شدگان رشته های  کارشناسی بهداشت عمومی ، مهندسی بهداشت حرفه ای ، مهندسی بهداشت محیط  :*
رشت- خیابان نامجو- خیابان شهید سیادتی- روبروی مرکز آموزشی-درمانی 17 شهریور- دانشکده بهداشت تلفن:33329599-33334154
*پذیرفته شدگان رشته پرستاری و مامایی شهید بهشتی رشت :*
رشت – بزرگراه شهید بهشتی – خیابان دانشجو – دانشکده پرستاری و مامایی شهید بهشتی رشت
تلفن: 33555056 و 33555058 - 013  

*پذیرفته شدگان  رشته پرستاری و مامایی ، اتاق عمل ، علوم آزمایشگاهی ،تکنولوژی پرتو شناسی ، هوشبری  لنگرود :*
آدرس دانشکده پرستاری و مامایی ، پیراپزشکی لنگرود : لنگرود - جاده لیلا کوه - خیابان ابوعلی سینا      تلفن :   42536262 و 42536263 و  2536262-013
پذیرفته شدگان واحد بین الملل انزلی از طریق سایت واحد بین الملل پیگیری نمایند .International Branche of Guilan University of Medical Sciences

----------


## toofan425

سلام 
منم رشت نیم سال دوم

----------


## a.z.s

> پزشکی رشت ترم اول





> من
> پزشکی نیمسال اول





> سلام 
> منم رشت نیم سال دوم


شما میدونید که جریان ثبت نام چیه ؟
یعنی اینا ثبت نام غیر حضوری ندارن؟
یعنی ثبت نام همش تو یه روز تموم میشه؟
این تاییده تحصیلی رو فرقی نمیکنه به چه تاریخی بگیریم؟
از خوابگا ها خبر دارید که چی جوریه؟

----------


## toofan425

> شما میدونید که جریان ثبت نام چیه ؟
> یعنی اینا ثبت نام غیر حضوری ندارن؟
> یعنی ثبت نام همش تو یه روز تموم میشه؟
> این تاییده تحصیلی رو فرقی نمیکنه به چه تاریخی بگیریم؟
> از خوابگا ها خبر دارید که چی جوریه؟


ثبت نام که فقط حضوریه.
زمانه ثبت نام هم فقط همین اطلاعیه رو زدن.امروز هرچی زنگ زدم کسی پاسخگو نبود.
شاید این روزا خودم رفتم دانشگاه.(یکم دوره سختیم میاد :Yahoo (76): )

----------


## a.z.s

> ثبت نام که فقط حضوریه.
> زمانه ثبت نام هم فقط همین اطلاعیه رو زدن.امروز هرچی زنگ زدم کسی پاسخگو نبود.
> شاید این روزا خودم رفتم دانشگاه.(یکم دوره سختیم میاد)


این چی میگه؟

راستی تاییده تحصیلی گرفتی؟

----------


## toofan425

> این چی میگه؟
> 
> راستی تاییده تحصیلی گرفتی؟


یه کاری بکنیم که فکر کنم همون مدارکو تاییدیه ایناست.
امروز رفتم مدارکمو بگیرم گفتن باید اولیا بیاد :Yahoo (20): 
چیزه مهمی نیست فک کنم.گواهی پیش دانشگاهی رو ببر پست کن رسیدشو بگیر دیگه.

----------


## a.z.s

> یه کاری بکنیم که فکر کنم همون مدارکو تاییدیه ایناست.
> امروز رفتم مدارکمو بگیرم گفتن باید اولیا بیاد
> چیزه مهمی نیست فک کنم.گواهی پیش دانشگاهی رو ببر پست کن رسیدشو بگیر دیگه.


اولیا دیگه چیه من که رفتم به خودم دادن

----------


## toofan425

> اولیا دیگه چیه من که رفتم به خودم دادن


نمیدونم.تو این مملکت مثله نقل و نبات اختلاص میشه اما من نمی تونم پرونده خودمو بگیرم

----------

